# À tout bout de champ



## Saku89

Hola!

Me pregunto cómo es la traducción en español de 'à tout bout de champ'

La frase entera es: à tout bout de champ y se donnent des bises

Gracias ^^* 
*


----------



## Domtom

-
a cada momento se besan.

à tout bout de champ = a cada momento


----------



## Saku89

Muchísimas gracias! ^^


----------



## Annalees

Creo que tambien podría ser algo como "No paran de besarse" o "Están siempre besándose". Es algo negativo; da la idea de que molesta a la persona que lo dice.


----------



## Saku89

Lo de 'no paran de besarse' lo había pensado, pero no lo tenía del todo claro. Mil gracias!!


----------



## Domtom

Annalees said:


> Creo que tambien podría ser algo como "No paran de besarse" o "Están siempre besándose". Es algo negativo; da la idea de que molesta a la persona que lo dice.


 
à tout bout de champ y se donnent des bises

no paran de besuquearse

*besuquear* (coloquial) besar repetidamente. (DRAE)


----------



## Annalees

Besuquearse me parece genial - tambien da la idea de que está une molesto, no?


----------



## Domtom

Annalees said:


> Besuquearse [...] también da la idea de que uno está molesto, ¿no?


 
Efectivamente, así es.


----------



## Annalees

Besuquearse me parece genial - también(!) da la idea de que está uno (no "une") molesto, no?


----------



## Domtom

-
También correcto:

también da la idea de que uno está molesto (mejor que _que está uno_)

Pero lo mejor de todo es:

también expresa la idea de que uno se siente molesto.


----------



## grandluc

También se traduce por "cada dos por tres"


----------



## Domtom

grandluc said:


> También se traduce por "cada dos por tres"


 
Es verdad. _Cada dos por tres_ es lo mismo que _a cada momento_, pero en versión familiar. Quizá convenga más en ese contexto.


----------



## Saku89

Muchísimas gracias a todos. Habeis sido de gran ayuda. Sois unos genios! =)


----------



## kounouz

gracias para este curso muy interesante


----------



## rolandbascou

Annalees said:


> Besuquearse me parece genial - tambien da la idea de que está une molesto, no?


 
A tout bout de champ, en soi, n´a aucune connotarion négative.
Tout dépend du contexte.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "À tout bout de champ, *ils* se donnent des bises"


 
De acuerdo con RB, sólo se indica que no paran de besarse, sin ninguna mención negativa.

Habría que conocer el contexto. 
Podrían ser unos adolescentes que descubren el amor, por ejemplo.


----------



## Annalees

Réponse pour:rolandbascou

Je suis désolée d'insister, mais bien que l'expression "à tout bout de champ" ne comporte en soi aucune expression négative, il me semble qu'elle donne toujours une impression d'agacement de la part de la personne qui l'emploie:
"Elle m'appelle à tout bout de champ", "Il téléphone à tout bout de champ"... je n'arrive pas à penser à un exemple qui ne sous-entendrait pas cet agacement. Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?


----------



## fragnol123

Lien intéressant sur l'origine de_ à tout bout de champ_. D'après la définition qui est donnée sur ce site, cette expression n'a pas de connotation négative, mais je suis d'accord avec Annalees pour dire qu'elle est souvent employée pour exprimer l'agacement.

Un saludo.


----------



## kounouz

je partage ton avis moi aussi Annalees, il y a bien une petite note de réprobation dans cette expression pour pointer du doigt un excès de quelque chose qui gêne ou qu'on désapprouve.

_Je suis pas très douée en espagnol donc s'il vous plaît n'hésiter pas à me reprendre et me corriger si vous constater une erreur de ma part, je suis là pour apprendre avec vous, merci d'avance pour votre interêt. _


----------



## julienmadrid

à tout bout de champ, pour moi, n'exprime pas l'agacement, mais l'absence de justification/cause d'un comportement/d'une action répétée.= sans raison, de manière répétitive, pour un rien.
c'est la raison pour laquelle "il s'embrassent à tout bout de champ", isolée, ne me "parle" pas,  le fait de s'embrasser est forcément justifié, que le locuteur le veuille ou non...ici effectivement l'intention est de dire "il n'y a pas de raison pour s'embrasser autant" mais là il faudrait connaître le rapport que cette personne a avec les amoureux en question pour pouvoir comprendre cette phrase.


----------



## nrabassa

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
qué quiere decir la expresión "a tout bout de champ"?
gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Es equivalente a "constamment" = a cada momento/a cada paso/por cualquier motivo/cada dos por tres...

Ya existe este hilo sobre el tema : **** Gracias Tina, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)


----------

